# Non Bane Lord Chaos Titan?!?!?!



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey all I have noticed something in the CSM codex quite a while ago. It seems on page 6 there is some sort of titan. From my perspective it looks khornate but not a Bane Lord because it has no tail and seems to have tracks rather then legs...k:








The titan is to the top right of the page.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Your pictures not showing for me but...

...From the brief description you have given it sounds like a picture of the old Khorne Lord of Battles from Epic.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Your pictures not showing for me but...
> 
> ...From the brief description you have given it sounds like a picture of the old Khorne Lord of Battles from Epic.


That's a damn good call there vash, looking at it, it Could be a lord of battles... 

quite a bit different from the old Epic model though, but it's hard to find a good picture of one. It's a bit of a crappy sketch as well, so it's had to make much sense of what it is, but I think that's going to be the best answer.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

1 thing its on page 5 and it doesnt look like the image of the khorne titan above, its defientlt a khornate titan, as the head looks like a giant berzerker head, and it defiently looks like it has tracks


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

The one that popped into my head from your description was a Khorne Deathdealer (another one from the old Epic Khorne Warmachines).

I couldn't get this guys name into my head, it's taken me 20 minutes of raking to find it. Bizarrely, the only picture I could find is on the same page as Vash's lord of battle above:










Images from here by the way. Apologies to the owner of the website for the naughty hotlinking.

(these ones were not titan sized by the way - probably more in the region of a super heavy tank if I remember rightly)


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

From my quick scaling, using the daemon prince infront of it, it is about 6 times the hight of that making it roughly 15.5 inches high that is .5 inches shorter of a reaver titan... If anyone is better then me at scalling please give it a try and tell me cause i would be quite interested in making one.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Dunno - I can't find any decent pictures of one alongside other models unfortunately... 

There's one in this picture - it's the centre of the group of three vehicles in the top right. It doesn't really give you a good idea of the scale of it beside anything else, though.










It was, however, part of the same range as the original epic brass scorpion model (another pic nabbed from the same source as the last), and were comparable in size if I remember rightly:










(naff models, eh?)

So you could aim for the same sort of size as the new FW brass scorpion?


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Im not sure how big the epic brass scorp is but if it the same size as the one they released for normal 40k reacently then I think it would be bigger. Because with quick scale I did I got 15.5 inches high, that is using the daemon prince which seems to be quite far infront of it. I will post a drawing thing of what I think it looks like.


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is that picture thing I said I was going to make its pretty bad but its best i can do with paint.:angry: Red parts are the guns. Black parts are body ect.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm afraid neither your pic in the first post, or the one in the last are showing up for me - any chance you could put them up on photobucket and put them up that way?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Same here im afraid.

I had a quick look at fixing the links but it just goes to an invalid post.

I went and had a good squint at the CSM dex, I presume its the full page artwork on page 5 that you are looking at.

Now I have seen the pic I am even surer of my original guess.
Its a Lord of Battles, not one that was ever made mind you just a newer interpritation of what the artist thinks it should be.

The original mini for this was about half way between a Warhound and Reaver which makes your scaling about right based on the FW resins releases.

The old Brass Scorpion and new really have no bearing on each other as they are so different. But the old one is about the same as a Rhino size wise.

I have seen a nice Deathdealer based on a Land Raider chassis which is about the right size.

Old Epic was alway terrible for scale and the new FW stuff has shrunk things down a little bit so its very difficult to pin things down.


----------

